# Bacara Resort, Santa Barbara CA



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone been to this resort? Possible business/pleasure weekend coming up in December which will be in the area.

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm. Research indicates that the Four Seaons in Santa Barbara is a better deal. We will book there.

M8


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Hmmm. Research indicates that the Four Seaons in Santa Barbara is a better deal. We will book there.
> 
> M8


Bacara is well more than six miles from Santa Barbara proper. It's located north of the university and the Goleta airport *adjacent to the railroad tracks*. If you want relative isolation, you'll find it there. 

Your selection of the old Biltmore is probably wiser. You won't feel marooned as you might at Bacara. Since Four Seasons took over the administration of the Biltmore, the service and facility maintenance are only better than ever.

If you want something with smaller scale up on the hillside in a more intimate setting, _*El Encanto*_ is quite charming. We prefer to stay in one of the private villas rather than the main buildings. _*El Encanto*_ is located above the old mission. It's only a three minute drive from the town. 

___________________________________


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

FC,

What a great tip! Thanks. I will research it some more.

Cheers,

M8


----------

